# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Adoptie - Artikels

## Sylvia93

Al een hele tijd geleden heeft het AOO (Adoptie Ouders Overleg), waarin ook LAVA deelneemt, bij kamerleden gepleit om de minister met een regeling te laten komen die adoptieouders een inkomens-onafhankelijk compensatie geeft voor de kosten van de adoptie, en het wegvallen van de fiscale aftrek voor die kosten. Het duurde een tijd, maar nu blijkt de regeling eindelijk in de maak, blijkens het persbericht van de minister van Justitie:
Adoptiefouders kunnen straks onder bepaalde voorwaarden een tegemoetkoming in de kosten krijgen na de adoptie van een buitenlands kind. Het gaat om een bedrag van 3.700 euro dat zij binnen drie jaar zelf moeten aanvragen bij het Agentschap SZW. De regeling geldt voor interlandelijke adopties vanaf 1 januari 2009. Dit blijkt uit een wetsvoorstel van minister Hirsch Ballin van Justitie waarmee de ministerraad vandaag heeft ingestemd.
Voor financiële steun moet sprake zijn van een zogeheten sterke adoptie op grond waarvan een kind de Nederlandse nationaliteit heeft verkregen. Dat is het geval als bij de adoptie de familierechtelijke band met de oorspronkelijke ouders zijn verbroken en ten minste één van de adoptiefouders de Nederlandse nationaliteit heeft. Daardoor verloopt de integratie van het kind in het adoptiegezin beter en biedt het meer juridische en sociale zekerheid.
Onder de regeling vallen ook adoptiefouders die alle twee niet in het bezit zijn van de Nederlandse nationaliteit, maar wel in Nederland een gewone verblijfplaats hebben. Doorgaans raakt een kind als gevolg van de adoptie zijn oorspronkelijke nationaliteit kwijt. Wordt het kind geadopteerd door adoptiefouders zonder Nederlandse nationaliteit, dan kan het gebeuren dat het kind vanwege het nationaliteitsrecht van het land van herkomst van de adoptiefouders stateloos wordt. Dat is niet in het belang van het kind. Daarom moet zeker zijn dat het kind de nationaliteit van ten minste één adoptiefouder heeft verkregen, anders gaat de tegemoetkoming in de kosten niet door.
Een andere voorwaarde is dat de adoptie volgens de officiële procedure moet zijn afgerond. Dit betekent dat de adoptiefouders vóór de adoptie van het kind beginseltoestemming hebben gekregen en gebruik hebben gemaakt van de bemiddeling door een vergunninghouder. De financiële compensatie wordt pas uitbetaald als het kind in Nederland is aangekomen en in het gezin is opgenomen.
Het kabinet heeft de regeling gemaakt op verzoek van de Tweede Kamer (motie-Van der Vlies, Irrgang en Vendrik) met het oog op de aanzienlijke kosten van een interlandelijke adoptie. Het wetsvoorstel vervangt de fiscale aftrekmogelijkheid voor adoptiekosten die tot en met het fiscale jaar 2008 van kracht was. De ministerraad heeft ermee ingestemd het wetsvoorstel voor advies aan de Raad van State te zenden. De tekst van het wetsvoorstel en van het advies van de Raad van State worden openbaar bij indiening bij de Tweede Kamer.

*Van en voor adoptieouders*
LAVA is in januari 2001 opgericht door adoptieouders, vanuit de behoefte aan een landelijke en onafhankelijke vereniging van en voor adoptieouders. 
LAVA behartigt de belangen van (aspirant-)adoptieouders, zonder onderscheid in politieke of religieuze achtergrond en onafhankelijk van instanties die bij adoptie betrokken zijn. 

*Waarom een landelijke vereniging voor adoptieouders?*
Adoptieouders kunnen door de bijzondere aard van hun ouderschap grote onzekerheden ervaren en met veel vragen worstelen. LAVA wil een laagdrempelige vraagbaak zijn voor (aspirant)adoptieouders. Bij problemen die met adoptie samenhangen wil LAVA de mogelijkheid van zowel directe consultatie als snelle doorverwijzingen bieden.
Begeleiding direct na aankomst van het adoptiekind in het gezin wordt in het algemeen overgelaten aan consultatiebureaus, huisartsen en kinderartsen. Latere adoptie-nazorg, in het bijzonder bij (ernstige) gedragsproblemen bij het adoptiekind, is nog steeds afhankelijk van regionale hulp die onvoldoende beschikt over deskundigen die in adoptie zijn gespecialiseerd. LAVA wil, in samenwerking met of in aanvulling op andere organisaties, adoptie-specifieke nazorg bevorderen.
Via deelname aan het AdoptieOudersOverleg (AOO) maar ook rechtstreeks probeert LAVA invloed uit te oefenen op het overheidsbeleid, dat natuurlijk altijd meer en beter op de belangen van (aspirant-)adoptieouders kan zijn afgestemd. 
Voor bepaalde adoptie-specifieke problemen kan de oplossing worden gezocht via wetenschapelijk onderzoek. LAVA wil daarom wetenschappelijk onderzoek op het gebied van adoptie stimuleren, 

*Wat doet LAVA voor u als lid?*
LAVA kan u informeren over de voorbereiding op adoptie, de adoptie-procedure, adoptie-nazorg en de andere zaken die van belang zijn voor adoptieouders.
LAVA kan u een luisterend oor bieden, u advies geven en - indien nodig - doorverwijzen naar een deskundige. LAVA heeft ervaringsdeskundigen en professionals in huis maar beschikt daarnaast over een eigen netwerk van deskundigen, onder wie adoptie-deskundigen, psychologen, artsen, advocaten en onderwijsdeskundigen. LAVA is voor haar leden in principe 24 uur per etmaal bereikbaar.
Vier keer per jaar ontvangt u LAVAContact, het verenigingsblad van LAVA. Via LAVAContact wordt u op de hoogte gehouden van de belangrijkste ontwikkelingen op het gebied van adoptie. 
Twee keer per jaar (voor- en najaar) organiseert LAVA een thema- en ontmoetingsavond, die in principe bestaat uit een lezing van een adoptie-deskundige met aansluitend discussie en gelegenheid tot onderling contact. LAVA-leden betalen hiervoor geen entreegeld.
Als daar voldoende belangstelling voor is, organiseert LAVA thematische gespreksgroepen voor (aspirant-)adoptieouders.

_Bron: www.adoptie.org_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Procedure stap voor stap*
Hieronder worden de negen stappen in de adoptieprocedure beschreven. 
Van het aanvragen tot het verkrijgen van de beginseltoestemming
1. Indienen van de aanvraag
2. Toelating tot de procedure
3. Voorlichtingsbijeenkomsten
4. Gezinsonderzoek
5. Verlenging beginseltoestemming

*Bemiddelingsfase* 
6. Kiezen voor volledige of deelbemiddeling
7. Voorstel van een adoptiekind
8. Aankomst van het kind in het gezin

Formaliteiten als het kind in Nederland is
9. Aanmelden van het kind bij officiële instanties
*
Van het aanvragen tot het verkrijgen van de beginseltoestemming*
1. Indienen van de aanvraag
De adoptieprocedure begint met het indienen van een aanvraag voor een beginsteltoestemming voor het opnemen van een buitenlands kind ter adoptie. 
Het aanvraagformulier moet ondertekend worden door beide aanvragers als het om een gezamenlijke aanvraag gaat, maar ook als één partner binnen een relatie de aanvraag indient. Alleen volledig ingevulde formulieren worden in behandeling genomen. Bij aanmelding wordt een BKA-nummer verstrekt. BKA staat voor Buitenlands Kind ter Adoptie. Dit BKA-nummer bepaalt de volgorde van behandeling van de aanvragen.
•	Aanvraagformulier 


2. Toelating tot de procedure 
Na ontvangst van het aanvraagformulier toetst de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen of voldaan wordt aan de voorwaarden om toegelaten te worden tot de adoptieprocedure. Deze voorwaarden zijn opgenomen in de Wet opneming buitenlandse kinderen ter adoptie (Wobka).
Iedere volwassene mag een adoptieprocedure starten. Het samen adopteren van een kind is alleen mogelijk voor gehuwden. In alle andere gevallen is sprake van een éénouder-adoptie (alleenaanvraag). De partner kan in een later stadium partneradoptie aanvragen. 
Verder mag (mogen) de aanvrager(s) op het moment van aanmelding niet ouder zijn dan 45 jaar. Onder bepaalde omstandigheden kan een uitzonderling verleend worden aan aanvragers van 46 jaar of ouder. Een aanvrager van 42 jaar en ouder komt alleen in aanmerking voor adoptie van kinderen die op het moment van voorstel twee jaar of ouder zijn. 
•	Informatie over de adoptieprocedure voor (aspirant-)adoptieouders van 42 jaar en ouder 
•	Informatie over eenouderadoptie/alleenaanvraag
•	Mogelijkheden eenouderadoptie/alleenaanvragers 
•	Wet opneming buitenlandse kinderen ter adoptie

3. Voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten
Aspirant-adoptieouders volgen bij de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen zes verplichte voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten. In deze bijeenkomsten wordt aandacht besteed aan thema's die in adoptiegezinnen speciale aandacht verdienen. Het doel van de bijeenkomsten is aspirant-adoptieouders in staat te stellen een weloverwogen keuze te maken over het adopteren. De bijeenkomsten duren elk drie uur en vinden overdag plaats. 
terug

4. Gezinsonderzoek
De Raad voor de Kinderbescherming adviseert de minister van Justitie over het geven van de beginseltoestemming. Tijdens het gezinsonderzoek kijkt de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming naar de gezins- of leefsituatie en de wensen en beweegredenen om te adopteren. Doel van het onderzoek is zicht te krijgen op de geschiktheid van de aanvragers om een adoptiekind op te voeden. Het onderzoek bestaat standaard uit vier gesprekken. Het rapport en het advies wordt met de aspirant-adoptieouders besproken.
In de landen van herkomst wordt het gezinsrapport onder andere gebruikt om te bepalen welk gezin het meest geschikt is om een adoptiekind te plaatsen.
•	Informatie van de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming over het gezinsonderzoek
•	Kwaliteitskader en protocollen Raad voor de Kinderbescherming

5. Verlening beginseltoestemming
Het ministerie van Justitie besluit op basis van het gezinsrapport en het advies van de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming tot het wel of niet verlenen van een beginseltoestemming. Daarmee krijgen aspirant-adoptieouders al dan niet toestemming om een kind uit het buitenland te adopteren. De beginseltoestemming is vier jaar geldig en kan op verzoek, na een aanvullend gezinsonderzoek, voor vier jaar verlengd worden. Beginseltoestemmingen die vóór 1 januari 2009 zijn verleend, zijn drie jaar geldig. 
In beide gevallen kan bij verlenging van de geldigheidsduur de toestemming vier jaren geldig worden. 
Een verzoek tot verlenging dient ten minste 12 weken voor het verstrijken van de geldigheidsduur van de bestaande beginseltoestemming te zijn ingediend. Het krijgen van een beginseltoestemming betekent niet dat aspirant-adoptieouders daarmee het recht op bemiddeling en adoptie krijgen.

*Bemiddelingsfase*
Nadat de beginseltoestemming is verkregen, begint de bemiddelingsfase. In deze fase komt het contact tot stand met de bevoegde instanties in het buitenland. Zij zoeken de meest geschikte ouders voor een kind dat voor adoptie in aanmerking komt. In Nederland hebben vijf vergunninghouders van het ministerie van Justitie toestemming gekregen om te bemiddelen. Een aantal van hen speelt ook een rol bij deelbemiddeling. 
6. Kiezen voor volledige of deelbemiddeling
In deze fase wordt gezocht naar de meest geschikte ouders voor een kind dat voor adoptie in aanmerking komt. De bemiddeling kan volledig gebeuren door een vergunninghouder. Vergunninghouders hanteren eigen richtlijnen en criteria voor bemiddeling en kunnen besluiten af te zien van bemiddeling. Redenen daarvoor zijn onder andere: het niet voldoen aan specifieke eisen van een land of het overschrijden van de leeftijdsgrenzen. Tijdens een intakegesprek worden mogelijkheden en wensen besproken. 
(Aspirant-)adoptieouders hebben ook de mogelijkheid om via een eigen contact in het buitenland de basis voor een adoptie te leggen. In dat geval is sprake van deelbemiddeling. Bij deelbemiddeling is de taak van de vergunninghouders beperkt tot het onderzoeken van de zuiverheid en zorgvuldigheid van organisaties en personen die bij de adoptieprocedure betrokken zijn. De vergunninghouder brengt hierover advies uit aan het ministerie van Justitie. In de praktijk is deelbemiddeling op dit moment alleen mogelijk in landen die niet zijn aangesloten bij het Haags Adoptieverdrag.
•	Informatie over de vergunninghouders 
•	Informatie over deelbemiddeling
•	Overzicht eisen aan aspirant-adoptieouders per land

7. Voorstel van een adoptiekind
Als de vergunninghouder en de instanties in het land van herkomst van het kind tot de conclusie komen dat sprake is van een goede match, krijgen de aspirant-adoptieouders officieel een kind voorgesteld. Zij krijgen informatie over de leeftijd, het geslacht en eventuele bijzonderheden wat betreft de medische achtergrond van het kind. Als het voorstel wordt geaccepteerd, wordt er meer informatie vrijgegeven. 
Aspirant-adoptieouders krijgen enige bedenktijd om over het voorstel te beslissen. 

8. Aankomst van het kind in het gezin
Als de aspirant-adoptieouders het voorstel accepteren, moet er veel geregeld worden voordat zij kunnen afreizen om hun kind op te halen. Voordat een kind definitief tot Nederland wordt toegelaten, wordt nogmaals gecontroleerd of aan alle voorwaarden is voldaan en of alle papieren in orde zijn. Slechts vanuit enkele landen komen kinderen onder begeleiding naar Nederland.
Bij kinderen die geadopteerd zijn uit landen die zijn aangesloten bij het Haags Adoptieverdrag wordt de buitenlandse adoptie-uitspraak automatisch erkend. Dat betekent dat het kind ook direct Nederlander is. Bij adopties uit niet-verdragslanden moet een machtiging tot voorlopig verblijf worden afgegeven. 

*Formaliteiten als het kind in Nederland is*

9. Aanmelden van het kind bij officiële instanties
Op het moment dat een adoptiekind in Nederland aankomt, moeten de nodige formaliteiten geregeld worden. Welke precies is afhankelijk van het land waaruit geadopteerd is en de rechtsgeldigheid van de uitgesproken adoptie.



_Bron: www.adoptie.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

_Vervolg_

*Aanmelden bij de gemeente*
Wanneer sprake is van een adoptie uit een verdragsstaat, moet het kind binnen vijf dagen na aankomst worden aangemeld bij de afdeling Bevolking van de gemeente waar de adoptieouders wonen. 
Wanneer sprake is van een zwakke adoptie of een adoptie uit een land dat geen partij is bij het Haags Adoptieverdrag, komt het kind Nederland als vreemdeling binnen. Het kind moet dan binnen drie dagen aangemeld worden bij de korpschef. Bij de burgemeester van de gemeente waar de adoptieouders wonen (doorgaans de afdeling Bevolking) moet tegelijkertijd een aanvraag worden ingediend voor een vergunning tot verblijf.
Indien van toepassing: aanvragen van gezag
Als in het land van herkomst geen adoptieuitspraak heeft plaatsgevonden, moet na aankomst in Nederland bij het kantongerecht het gezag over het kind worden aangevraagd. U dient hiervoor een advocaat in te schakelen. 
Erkennen van de buitenlandse adoptie
Het door Nederlandse autoriteiten erkennen van de buitenlandse adoptie is alleen aan de orde als het om adoptie gaat uit een niet-verdragsland. Adopties uitgesproken in een land dat aangesloten is bij het Haags Adoptieverdrag worden in Nederland automatisch erkend.
Wanneer de adoptie in het land van herkomst wel is uitgesproken, maar het land geen verdragsstaat is, 
moet een Nederlandse rechter de buitenlandse adoptie erkennen. Hiervoor is een advocaat nodig. 
Als de adoptie correct is verlopen, is erkenning van de in het buitenland uitgesproken adoptie over het algemeen slechts een formaliteit. In de Wet Conflictenrecht Adoptie is vastgelegd aan welke voorwaarden voldaan moet worden om tot erkenning over te kunnen gaan. 
Indien van toepassing: adoptie naar Nederlands recht
In de meeste gevallen zal in het land van herkomst een adoptieuitspraak gedaan zijn die in Nederland via een juridische procedure erkend kan worden. In een beperkt aantal gevallen moet echter een andere actie ondernomen worden: adoptie naar Nederlands recht.
Dit is nodig als het kind geadopteerd is uit een land waarvan het rechtssysteem niet eist dat de adoptie ter plekke wordt uitgesproken en in alle andere gevallen waarin de Wet Conflictenrecht Adoptie niet voorziet. 
Het gaat hierbij altijd om adopties uit landen die niet zijn aangesloten bij het Haags Adoptieverdrag.
Adoptie naar Nederlands recht kan aangevraagd worden: 
•	door gehuwden en samenwonenden na een verzorgingstermijn van één jaar en een samenlevingsverband van drie jaar; 
•	bij adoptie door één persoon na een verzorgingstermijn van drie jaar. 
Indien van toepassing: aanvragen van partneradoptie
Wanneer het gaat om een individuele adoptie, maar wel sprake is van een partner die het kind ook opvoedt, dan kan de partner het kind mede-adopteren. Dit kan als deze het kind ten minste één jaar aaneengesloten heeft verzorgd en opgevoed. Als de partner het kind adopteert, is sprake van stiefouderadoptie.

*Lengte procedure*
Nederland kent een zorgvuldige adoptieprocedure. En dat vraagt tijd. Aanvragers die zich nu aanmelden voor adoptie moeten rekenen op een totale doorlooptijd van drie tot vijf jaar. 
*Van de aanmelding t/m het verkrijgen van de beginseltoestemming: ± 1,5 jaar.*
•	De wachttijd tussen aanmelding en start van de voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten bedraagt op dit moment ongeveer twaalf maanden. De wachttijd schommelt de laatste tijd sterk. Allerlei factoren zijn hierop van invloed: het aantal aspirant-adoptieouders dat zich aanmeldt, het aantal aspirant-adoptieouders dat de procedure tijdelijk uitstelt of definitief stopzet, het aantal te verwachten adopties. Houdt u daarom de planning goed in de gaten als u wilt weten wanneer u ongeveer aan de beurt bent.
•	Wanneer de voorbereiding is afgerond, stuurt de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen de persoonsgegevens door naar de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming. In principe vindt het gezinsonderzoek door de Raad plaats in het kwartaal volgend op de voorbereiding. In de praktijk bestaan er echter wisselende wachttijden bij de verschillende vestigingen van de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming.
•	Gemiddeld neemt het ministerie van Justitie binnen twee à drie weken nadat het advies van de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming is binnengekomen, een besluit. 
*Van de aanmelding bij een vergunninghouder tot en met de komst van het kind: 1-4 jaar*.
•	De wachttijd is mede afhankelijk van de voorstellen die de landen van herkomst doen en de wensen en mogelijkheden van de aspirant-adoptieouders. In het algemeen geldt dat de wachttijd voor jonge kinderen (beneden de twee jaar) langer is dan de wachttijd voor de oudere kinderen.

*Uitstellen of beëindigen procedure*

In de diverse fasen van de adoptieprocedure kan er aanleiding zijn om uitstel aan te vragen of om de procedure stop te zetten. Er zijn ook omstandigheden waarbij de aanvrager zelf geen keuze heeft om de procedure te onderbreken of uit te stellen. 
Uitstel van de voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten

Bij zwangerschap wordt uw deelname aan de voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten verplicht uitgesteld. De reden hiervoor is dat het gezinsonderzoek pas weer kan plaatsvinden als het kind één jaar is. Het gezinsrapport moet namelijk inzicht geven in de actuele gezinssituatie. Ook blijkt een aantal aspirant-adoptieouders na de geboorte van hun kind anders tegen adoptie aan te kijken en af te zien van adoptie.
Het is belangrijk dat u de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen zo snel mogelijk informeert als u een kind verwacht. U wordt dan niet voor niets in een voorbereidingsgroep ingedeeld. In geval van zwangerschap is maximaal drie jaar uitstel mogelijk.

Ook kunt u om andere redenen uitstel krijgen voor deelname aan de voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten. Bent u ingedeeld in een voorbereidingsgroep en wilt u uitstel, dan dient u dat zo snel mogelijk aan ons door te geven. U kunt maximaal één keer opnieuw ingedeeld worden. Heeft u al betaald en wilt u uitstel? Dan dient u dit ten minste twee weken voor de start van de eerste bijeenkomst schriftelijk te melden. Op het moment van uitstellen krijgt u geen geld terug. Na betaling moet u binnen drie jaar met de voorbereiding beginnen.

Voortzetten
Wilt u de adoptieprocedure voortzetten? Meldt u dit dan schriftelijk aan de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen.
Als u de procedure heeft uitgesteld omdat u zwanger was, kunt u wanneer het kind een jaar is, weer deelnemen aan de voorbereidingsbijeenkomsten. Laat ons dat dan binnen één maand na de geboorte van het kind schriftelijk weten. Wij kunnen u dan nog op tijd indelen.
*
Uitstel van het gezinsonderzoek*

Er is een aantal redenen waarom de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming het gezinsonderzoek uitstelt:

*
wanneer u zwanger bent;
*
wanneer men vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken of -behandelingen ondergaat;
*
bij een ernstige ziekte;
*
wanneer zich een ingrijpende wijziging in de gezinssituatie heeft voorgedaan. Bijvoorbeeld de geboorte van een kind, het opnemen of langdurig uithuisplaatsen van een pleegkind, bij overlijden van één van de partners en in geval van echtscheiding. 

Het gezinsrapport moet inzicht geven in de actuele gezinssituatie. Bovenstaande gebeurtenissen zijn dusdanig ingrijpend dat de gezinssituatie eerst weer een tijd stabiel moet zijn. Het gezinsonderzoek kan vanaf 1 jaar na uitstel plaatsvinden.

Ook is het mogelijk dat u zelf het gezinsonderzoek wilt uitstellen. U kunt dan een schriftelijk verzoek hiertoe indienen bij de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming. U kunt maximaal twee jaar uitstel krijgen.
*
Voortzetten*
Een jaar na uitstel kan het gezinsonderzoek plaatsvinden. U kunt het beste op tijd contact opnemen met de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming. Neemt u zelf geen contact op, dan neemt de Raad na twee jaar contact met u op. 
Beëindigen procedure

Wanneer u besluit af te zien van adoptie, kunt u de procedure beëindigen. U dient de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen hiervan schriftelijk op de hoogte te stellen. U kunt hiervoor gebruik maken van een standaardbrief.
U kunt, mits u zich op tijd afmeldt, een eventuele betaling terugkrijgen. Kijk voor de voorwaarden in de terugbetalingsregeling. 
*
Beëindigen adoptieprocedure*

Wanneer u besluit af te zien van adoptie, kunt u de procedure beëindigen. U dient de Stichting Adoptievoorzieningen hiervan schriftelijk op de hoogte te stellen. U kunt hiervoor gebruik maken van een standaardbrief, die door (beide) aanvrager(s) dient te worden ondertekend.
U kunt, mits u zich op tijd afmeldt, een (deel van de) eventuele betaling terugkrijgen. Kijk voor de voorwaarden in de terugbetalingsregeling. 

_Bron: www.adoptie.nl_

----------

